# What mixes?



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Do you think i could mix a few different species together? I can't see why not if they all require the same humidity temperature and enviroment.

e.g a peacock gecko and a tree frog, and maybe anoles?

What types of geckos come from the same area which might work?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Interesting question. I _think_ this is more do-able than snakes, which tend to be uneasy with each other. You still have the problem of eating and checking to see exactly who is sick if that occurs. Requirements (humidity, temp, etc.) have to match too. Otherwise, might just work.

Suggestions, I'd have to do some research!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I never thought of doing anything like this before, but when you see a fishtank fully of fish from different coninents it makes you ask why can't you do the same for herps.
I hav seen a peacock gecko and a few different treefrogs kept together at wharf aquatics, so thats a starting point. It would be setting up the tank to suit lots of different herps too.


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

i keep my juvi cresteds with a juvi uroplatus henkeli....theyre not from the same island but the same climate. they do fine


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I've kept house geckos with green (and brown) anoles and various _Hyla_ species without incident. It's doable as long as you're careful and think everything through before you do anything (which you really should be doing anyway).

-PK


----------

